# Does Life Improve?



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

I am trying to make a decision about having my thyroid removed and I'm a little nervous. Does life improve once you have it done?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

paisleyheart08 said:


> I am trying to make a decision about having my thyroid removed and I'm a little nervous. Does life improve once you have it done?


You know, I wonder the same thing! I had the rest of mine removed almost 2 weeks ago. I can't believe the improvements, so far. It is like waiting for the other shoe to drop. I am hoping that the improvement continues. Best wishes in making your decision. I am sure you'll get some more feedback to help you. :hugs:


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

well, don't get too excited yet.....wait until you hear from someone farther into the journey. But, we can hope!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm convinced my life is going to improve. The past 2 years, since being diagnosed with hyperthyroidism, have been like wading around in physical/mental/emotional quicksand. Right now I'm sitting here jittery but totally exhausted - I feel like I want to jump up and tackle the world but I have so little energy and stamina.

I did not used to be this way and I'm determined to do whatever it takes to get back to where I used to be, within reason.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

After the "recalibration" of your body systems it absolutely improves. The anxiety I felt before my thyroid was removed is completely gone. I am coming up on 7 years post op and 12 years since my graves DX and can absolutely say my life is better since having my thyroid completely removed.

Proper replacement is KEY to feeling your best. If you cannot get your meds and lab levels right then you will not feel better.

Finding a doctor to monitor your replacement by testing FT-4 and FT-3 is absolutely necessary. They are out there, you may have to see several to find one but I can guarantee you they are out there.

I gave up on endo's and now see a DO after trying 2 MD's who tried dosing me by TSH. I do not have TSH when my FT-4 and FT-3 are in mid range so I absolutely need to dose by the Free's.


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you for responding. I think I've just about given up on this endo. I called 2 days ago and have heard nothing back. They give themselves 15 days to get your lab results to you. I feel like they care about my suffering about as much as a rock in my yard does. I got an appt with a holistic ENT on Friday morning. He got really good reviews in a few places I saw online.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> I gave up on endo's and now see a DO after trying 2 MD's who tried dosing me by TSH. I do not have TSH when my FT-4 and FT-3 are in mid range so I absolutely need to dose by the Free's.


What is a "DO"?

I so totally admire those of you who understand all these terms so well, understand tests and tests so well - I want to but I don't know how to become that familiar with everything.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

paisleyheart08 said:


> Thank you for responding. I think I've just about given up on this endo. I called 2 days ago and have heard nothing back. They give themselves 15 days to get your lab results to you. I feel like they care about my suffering about as much as a rock in my yard does. I got an appt with a holistic ENT on Friday morning. He got really good reviews in a few places I saw online.


My doc calls me the next day and then drops the paper copies into the mail. When I saw an endo it was a week minimum before they called - they always blamed it on the FT-3 result which I now know was a big fat lie!

He is a DO and the first of such I have ever seen and is so much more open to hearing my point of views on treatment it's refreshing.

Doctor of Osteopathic Medicine (D.O. or DO), from the Latin Medicinae Doctor meaning "Teacher of Medicine")

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_of_Osteopathic_Medicine


----------

